# why doesnt Yeti make a DH bike



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

?????????


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

because they don't have a DH team anymore. Because Enduro is so much cooler these days.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Very simple, not enough people actually went out and bought Yeti DH frames.

It's a lot of money to spend developing and racing a bike only to see them looking pretty on shop walls and going for fifty percent plus discount on Chain Reaction clearance.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Last i heard someone got their "junk" snatched up in the rail system. 

That was the death of yetti dh.


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

For most companies, the process of engineering and making a DH bike costs more than sales really justify if that same effort was put into keeping the high volume bikes in their line current.
The reason most other brands make DH bikes anyway is because posters of sponsored riders sending it on 8" travel rigs measurably help sales of mid-travel trail bikes.

In Yeti's case, the SB6c is already a winning top-level EWS bike, with capability in the range that used to be DH/FR bike only stuff, except it pedals. All they need is a poster of Richie Rude standing on an EWS podium with his SB6c, and they've met that requirement. They can focus 100% of their effort on the sextetof bikes that is the core of their business (ARC, ASR, SB4.5c, SB5c, SB5.5c, SB6c.)


----------



## Ernest72 (Oct 19, 2015)

There are nice used ones on pinkbike.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

They should bring back the DH9 name plate


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

that rail system sucked in the mud and dirt......it would bind up


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

I believe they are working on a new DH frame. There have been a few prototypes spotted with the Switch Infinity system at DH parks:









Who knows when/if it will become available. Yeti is known for playing their cards pretty close to the chest.

On a related note, I can't say the phrase Switch Infinity without thinking of Dunder Mifflin Infinity.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd like to see yeti bring a dh bike back, but at the same time, I think it will be better when fewer manufacturers actually have a dh bike in their line. They are very low run - when GT recalled all 2014 Furys, it totaled something like 200 bikes! I knew DH bikes are usually small run but that was staggeringly low.

http://www.bikeradar.com/us/mtb/news/article/gt-recalls-2014-gt-fury-team-and-expert-models-41764

It's gotta very hard to recoup design and manufacturing costs at that volume,.... Leading me to believe they are essentially just an expensive marketing vehicle to get pros on their bikes on TV and help raise brand awareness.

It's no wonder mfctrs are pushing enduro bikes and enduro races, they have a much better chance at selling to the masses.

If a bunch of mfctrs got out, those remaining might actually make a profit and it might drive more innovation.


----------



## Ernest72 (Oct 19, 2015)

Procter said:


> I'd like to see yeti bring a dh bike back, but at the same time, I think it will be better when fewer manufacturers actually have a dh bike in their line. They are very low run - when GT recalled all 2014 Furys, it totaled something like 200 bikes! I knew DH bikes are usually small run but that was staggeringly low.
> 
> GT recalls 2014 GT Fury Team and Expert models - BikeRadar USA
> 
> ...


Well said. I would love to buy a full on downhill but it's too much money to commit for the one or two times I can get to the park. Much better to spend your money on an all mountain or enduro rig and use it on trails and the occasional park.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

Richie rude just slaps a coil shock and fox40 on his sb6c and rides mountain creek with it.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Shawn Neer is riding a DH prototype Yeti. He raced last year on the SB6 with a 40 up front and recently switch to the new bike. He took top honors at Angelfire this year.

Winning run





Looks for the interview starting at time 32:32


----------

